# Autoglym SRP - "Old" vs. "New"! (SRP vs. Radiant Wax Polish)



## Dave KG

Autoglym are bringing out a revised and improved version of Radiant Wax Polish for the trade market which is widely being said to be the new SRP... and I reckon we are going to see this product become SRP in the not too distant future (current SRP is not what you might call hugely removed from the trade product Radiant Wax Polish!). We've had a go with this product, both by hand and machine - the machine results are a topic for another thread, this thread focusses on the results achieved by hand and compares the old and new versions of the product.

Big thanks to Gordon for carrying out this test while I took the photographs, he put in all the elbow grease! :thumb:




























Application technique was similar to this video:



Spread and then thoroughly worked with moderate to firm pressure, for a good two or three minutes until the residue went tacky. This is important to fully work the abrasives in the product and get the benefit they have to offer in terms of correction.

*The Original Super Resin Polish*

The panel before application:



















Application as above. The results after one application shown below:




























Still deeper marks left as you would expect but there has been notable correction from the first pass, and future hits would improve this further... But this test allowed only one application.

Water beading following the SRP application:



















The bar is set!

*The New Version Radiant Wax Polish*

This product is meant to have more abrasives, improved cleansers and improved sealant to make it more durable... we can't test the latter, but we can see how it performs in terms of correction and water behaviour  The panel before:




























Application - the product felt like it would work longer than original SRP, seeming a little more oily and less prone to going tacky... results after:




























Arguably slightly better correction here, but ultimately I would say it was quite hard to tell from the single application by hand: both SRP and "new" SRP achieving pretty much the same correction results. Again, they may not look all that impressive but bear in mind this is on a hard paint finish, with deeper marks, and the application is by hand with a single application and previous tests have shown SRP to benefit greatly from repeat applications... we will investigate this further in future tests.

The biggest difference we could see however was with the water beading - the new Radiant Wax Polish giving tighter and more regular beading, more wax-like:



















This for me represented a big improvement in the product as I am a fan of tight beading from products, so it is good to see this aspect of the original SRP has been "addressed". Also, as a little teaser for a future post, the longer working time and different abrasives seem to have got a notable edge on the machine over the original SRP - almost as if Autoglym have considered machine polishing more with their new product, and this is where it really came alive for us! More on this in a later post but for now, a 50/50 with a difference, showing the different water behaviour and the tape line: new SRP nearest the edge of the panel:










New SRP at bottom of pic...










Clear difference seen in water behaviour, further testing required by hand to see if there has been a notable improvement in the product's correctional ability... and watch this space for a machine review, which really made us sit up and take notice of the new version! :thumb:


----------



## dreamclio200cup

awsome !!!


----------



## Mr Face

Thanks for taking the time & effort fella :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Love reading posts like this , Thank you all :thumb:


----------



## ryand

Thanks guys very useful. any thoughts on dusting/chalky marks on the new version?


----------



## james_death

Thanks for that was wondering when someone would do that and saved me going out to buy both....to test myself...:lol:
It hasnt gone un noticed that more videos appear in your threads now you have a model...:lol::thumb::wave:


----------



## DagenhamGeoff

Dave, Allie & Gordon....this is exactly what a lot of people have neede, it`s fine reading instructions on how to use but to see it in use is so much clearer for everyone.so a massive thank you on behalf of all those that didn`t know the correct way of using SRP. Can`t wait to try the revised SRP:thumb:


----------



## CliveP

Dave,

Good to see you posting your and Gordon's reviews once more! 

I love the fact you get excited about the size of your beading :lol: Aren't we sad? :lol:

Can't wait to give it a little go myself....

Thanks, as always, for teaching me Dave, I view you and Gordon as the Masters in this game!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## -tom-

Looks good Dave cant wait to get stuck in and try this one my self


----------



## Dave KG

ryand said:


> Thanks guys very useful. any thoughts on dusting/chalky marks on the new version?


We have not yet tried it over plastic trim, but we will do at some point... we've not experienced any dusting issues from the new version when small amounts used, but then the old version as well was never really dusty for us when we kept the amount used small... One difference though is the new version doesn't go as tacky on the panel as the older one.



james_death said:


> Thanks for that was wondering when someone would do that and saved me going out to buy both....to test myself...:lol:
> It hasnt gone un noticed that more videos appear in your threads now you have a model...:lol::thumb::wave:
> 
> The Third pic after the video thats supposed to be the SRP is in fact a New Srp pic, just needs an edit dude, ill remove this comment once corrected.


Yes, we have got quite a few videos to post now, as out updated way of doing guides - afraid you'll be seeing more of me and Gordon in them though  :lol::lol:



CliveP said:


> Dave,
> 
> Good to see you posting your and Gordon's reviews once more!
> 
> I love the fact you get excited about the size of your beading :lol: Aren't we sad? :lol:
> 
> Can't wait to give it a little go myself....
> 
> Thanks, as always, for teaching me Dave, I view you and Gordon as the Masters in this game!
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


Nothing wrong with getting excited over water beads


----------



## GMToyota

Thanks for this Dave. SRP is one of my fav products. Will this new version come out as SRP 2.0? Or any idea how the public will know if it's the new SRP or the old one?


----------



## McClane

Interesting read dave - and thank you very much for taking the time to test these for us! 

Can the average Joe get hold of this new "radiant polish wax" just yet do you know - also, in a size that lends itself to amateur use? As I want some!! As above, if waiting for it to filter through as "SRP" is required... any words from AG about when?

:thumb:


----------



## nifreaky

Dave KG, have you had a chance to do any further testing on this, and in particular have you tried repeated/multiple applications? I have just got my hands on some of the new Radiant and was wondering if layering will just remove the previous layer or will it add more fillers?

Thanks


----------



## Dave KG

nifreaky said:


> Dave KG, have you had a chance to do any further testing on this, and in particular have you tried repeated/multiple applications? I have just got my hands on some of the new Radiant and was wondering if layering will just remove the previous layer or will it add more fillers?
> 
> Thanks


Haven't had a chance to do much more work with this yet, but hopefully I may be able to set a little bit of time aside at the weekend to have a look and the layering effects - will keep you posted by updating the thread if I can


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Cheers Dave, I must use the sample I was given. Nice to see Gordon working for once.


----------



## Dave KG

Gordon does all the work, I just take the pics  :lol:

Hopefully I'll be down in Glasgow in Sunday, so I'll have a play around then and see what I can get from it and I'll update the thread  

Steve - keep us posted on the results you see, please :thumb:


----------



## craigblues

I need to order some Radiant Polish actually so will have to see what I find.


----------



## BlackBeastT5

Any updates Dave?


----------

